# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  به نام خدا

## ali.akhbary

با تشكر فراوان از مديران كه با راه اندازي يه تالار جديد موافقت كردند.

اميدوارم اين تالار روزهاي خوب و پرباري رو داشته باشه.

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> با تشكر فراوان از مديران كه با راه اندازي يه تالار جديد موافقت كردند.
> 
> اميدوارم اين تالار روزهاي خوب و پرباري رو داشته باشه.


منم امیدوارم تالار خوبی باشه.

----------


## bamdadd

تبریک میگم و آماده همه جور همکاری هستم
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## aminghaderi

من هم منتظر تاپیک ها و آموزش های خوب دوستان هستم.
موفق باشین

----------


## ehsankh

سلام
متاسفانه بعد از گذشت حدود یک و نیم سال به نظر میرسه این تاپیک به هیچ وجه با اقبال مواجه نشده که این خودش نشون دهنده ی عدم میل به استفاده از این فریم ورک بسیار قدرتمند و جالب گوگل در بین جامعه ی برنامه نویسان ایرانیه که خیلی هم جای تاسف داره... :ناراحت: 
من خودم بیش از 2 ساله که با GWT کار می کنم و به نظرم یکی از بهترین فریم ورک هایی هست که میشه برای توسعه ی اپلیکیشن های وب 2 ازش استفاده کرد
امیدوارم یه روزی استفاده از این فناوری های بازمتن در کشور ما جا بیافته

----------

